# D&J's Lawn pics



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is a coulpe pics of my trucks

The GMC

















The Ford


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Dump truck a 2wd??


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

No its 4wd. I just picked it up on Friday it came with the Blizzard


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Both trucks look great, but I have one question for you and dont think im an idiot for asking, but what is that white stuff all over the ground? Its reminds me of this stuff called snow!!.


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1455338 said:


> Both trucks look great, but I have one question for you and dont think im an idiot for asking, but what is that white stuff all over the ground? Its reminds me of this stuff called snow!!.


 LOL MY MAN:laughing::laughing::salute:


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Burkartsplow;1455338 said:


> Both trucks look great, but I have one question for you and dont think im an idiot for asking, but what is that white stuff all over the ground? Its reminds me of this stuff called snow!!.


Thanks, that white stuff is snow LOL. Supposed to get some more over the next couple days.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

D&JsLawn;1455295 said:


> No its 4wd. I just picked it up on Friday it came with the Blizzard


oooo okay, i just thought that it was sitting real low in the front so thats why i asked, looks really clean though good find Thumbs Up Wish we could get some of the white stuff that you got there....


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Must be the running boards that make it look so low. The truck is really clean only has 58k on it. The previous owner put heated leather seats in it and took really good care of it. Only bad thing is it has an 8.1L big block but that is backed by an Allison.


----------



## k&j Landscaping (Nov 17, 2008)

Small world, was looking at that gmc on commercial truck trader this winter but noticed the other day it was gone and it shows up here How has the purchase been? I know it had only what 58000 on it?


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

k&j Landscaping;1455819 said:


> Small world, was looking at that gmc on commercial truck trader this winter but noticed the other day it was gone and it shows up here How has the purchase been? I know it had only what 58000 on it?


Good so far its a pretty solid truck the previous owner really took good care of it.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

D&JsLawn;1455737 said:


> Must be the running boards that make it look so low. The truck is really clean only has 58k on it. The previous owner put heated leather seats in it and took really good care of it. Only bad thing is it has an 8.1L big block but that is backed by an Allison.


Well at least you got plenty of power and a good tranny, to bad its not a dirty max, that would have been nice


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone. Been a little while since I posted some pics.

Herei is the GMC, it got lettered









This is the 2006 F250 we just got.









This is a picture of the bin, its 24x24 with a divider down the middle. The left side is straight sand the right is straight salt.









This the tractor we use to load the spreader. It's 1973 John Deere 1520 about 50 hp.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Not a bad looking setup, wish we would get some more snow here than what we've seen so far!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

im not a chevy fan but thats a nice looking truck nice fleet


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

how many bricks do you have in your bin?


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Dstosh;1555409 said:


> how many bricks do you have in your bin?


Not really sure, I think it was at least 30. I'llhave to count it sometime.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

D&JsLawn;1555846 said:


> Not really sure, I think it was at least 30. I'llhave to count it sometime.


Just grab a few more pictures, I can count em.

Thanks!


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok. Where in WNY are you?


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

A little update, just picked up this 2011 F350 6.2 today.


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

The Super Duty looks sweet, your gonna love it! These trucks are so nice you kinda don't want to plow with them...but hey somebody has to do it!!


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Left home with this yesterday:


Came home with this:


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks to me like you scored a major upgrade!! Congrats and hope it makes you lots of money while your using it!


----------



## dynogt16 (Oct 14, 2013)

Sweet rigs. I'd stick with Chevy


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Cond Enterprise;1654212 said:


> Looks to me like you scored a major upgrade!! Congrats and hope it makes you lots of money while your using it!


Lets just say it was a deal I couldn't pass up. Came with a 10K winch. I got it to haul my tractor around.



dynogt16;1654325 said:


> Sweet rigs. I'd stick with Chevy


The Chevy is the next one to be traded.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

is that a ss blizzard plow? Looks like one in the pic.


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

durafish;1654452 said:


> is that a ss blizzard plow? Looks like one in the pic.


SS as in stainless?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea idk it looks like it is. Didn't know if you did some custom work.


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Nope just a regular old Blizzard


----------



## Mega cab (Aug 21, 2012)

DJ my dad and mom grew up and lived not far from you. My dad in Chipmunk and my mom in Bradford Pa. Beautiful area and there and lots of snow.I like the truck.


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Small world that's not far from me at all.


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Picked up the plow for the F350 today


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Good lookin' new plow.


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank You

..........


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

That GMC looks great. The Fords are looking good too


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Nothing really new other than dad sold his house that our shop was attached to. This is now our shop.


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

And I got a new plowing partner.


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Our newest truck. 1997 F350. It has 8200 original miles


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

D&JsLawn;1883531 said:


> And I got a new plowing partner.


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

D&JsLawn;1932187 said:


> Our newest truck. 1997 F350. It has 8200 original miles


are you removing the headgear off season? They sell nice brackets to keep the head gear on the blade off season. Other then that nice rig


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

xgiovannix12;1932198 said:


> are you removing the headgear off season? They sell nice brackets to keep the head gear on the blade off season. Other then that nice rig


I plan on selling the plow after the season is over and putting the blizzard on it.


----------

